# My Dwarf Gourami has fungus, treating tank questions



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, so I figured my Dwarf Gourami had a fungus and went to Petco to get some medicine. I dropped 4 fizzing tablets of Jungle's Fungus Clear, turned my tank green, into a bowl and let them dissolve. I then took out my carbon media out of my hanging filter. I threw the stuff in and now I wait....

Question #1: How long should I leave the carbon filter out??
Question #2: Is White Spot Ich? Is fungus white spot?

I went back to the LFS and check the tank mates my Dwarf Gourami had. One was dead with white fungus growing on it and another had fungus around eye and on/near fins...did not look good. Another one was in the corner hiding from the fungus..poor fishy. So I figure I should treat my whole tank because I would hate to lose my fish so quickly...I mean those fish looked so healthy 2 days ago! 

Tank Size:55 Gallon

Water Parameters: (Ph: 7.6, Ammonia 1 ppm, nitrates unsure (no test, but I am using Prime), temperature: 82 Farenheit.)

Water Changes: Yesterday changed out 25% after tank being up for 4 days. Plan on doing another change tomorrow.

Feeding: Daily

Fish in the tank: 2 Dwarf Gouramis, 4 Neon Tetras and 1 Betta.

Infected fish: Dwarf Gourami

Symptoms of the infected fish: White fuzzy looking spots on underside of fish, appearing in a fairly straight line. Got them overnight. Fish seems to be okay, I have not seen him rubbing anywhere. Still eating and swimming normally.

Time the Symptoms occurred: overnight

Age of the fish: a few days

Tank History: Brand new tank. 5 Days old.

Medications in Use: Fungus Clear by Jungle and also in the water...Aqua Safe and Prime


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Peace,

White Spots, AKA Ich, is not the same thing as fungus. they are totally different. 

As for the fungus treatment, i wasnt thinking clearly last night but you could do a salt dip.

you need:
1/4 spoon salt (preferably de iodineized, not the free flow variety)
1/4 gallon of tank water in a cup. 
1/2 gallon of tank water in a cup.

mix the salt with the water in the 1/4 gallon drop the fish in it and keep an eye on it till you see the fish starting to float away, typically 2 mins in case of a live bearer, but in case of a gourami i wouldnt know since they have the lybarinth apparatus. it will look like he is goin to die. when u see this happen, pull him out and put him in the 1/2 gallon to help him recuperate. once he is better, move him back to the main tank. during the whole process do not take your eye of him or you could lose him.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi peace... I get it now LOL... I think part of your problem is that your tank is not cycled. Some medications will kill the cycling bacteria. Be careful.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

*Question for Zakk*

Is that a tablespoon of salt or a teaspoon or the big dipper...lol, I observed my fish today...he has more fungus and now my tank is blue...dye stained the sand, I tried brushing it away and it persists...hopefully the filter will get rid of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

tablespoon Peace.


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I decided to return the fish, he was looking worse. I bought 2 Mickey Mouse Platies instead and some more tetras. I tried getting rid of the blue sand again...I am just going to siphon it out little by little.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

did u change the water before introducing the new fish to the tank?


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

I did a water change, but I did not completely take out the water. I thought I saw a spot of ich on one of the tetras so I turned up the temperature....going to leave it at 85 for a few days...hope my fish are okay. I have bubblers for extra aeration.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i suggest you let the tank cycle before you go adding more and more fish IMO


----------



## pxexaxcxex (Jul 28, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> what happened?


Ich seems to be gone, but I did ask a temp. question in the general forum.


----------

